# iPhone 4g watch



## Rasputina

My invoice says prepared for shipment!


----------



## VictoriaP

I so wish I'd been able to get a pre order through.  Instead, I keep checking the new Apple Store app, afraid my reservation for Thursday will vanish like smoke.

Or like the mythical white iPhone....  

It stinks; all it will take is one bad health day, which happens at least three times a week, to keep me out of the store on Thursday.  If that happens, I'll be SOL until then end of July since orders are extending out at least that long.  Stupid server issues.


----------



## MrTsMom

Rasputina said:


> My invoice says prepared for shipment!


Did you order from apple or AT&T? My AT&T order still shows as processing.


----------



## planet_janet

I'll be celebrating for you guys from the sidelines on this one!  In the meantime, I'll look forward to updating my 3GS with the new iOS on Monday.


----------



## meglet

Mine (from Apple) is "Prepared for shipment" and I've seen folks on other boards starting to get shipment notices from Apple within the last couple hours - aka late Saturday night.

I'm thinking that Thursday is a good day to take the comp time my boss owes me so I can "get stuff done" since there's no guarantee the apartment manager will be around to sign for the delivery.


----------



## Rasputina

MrTsMom said:


> Did you order from apple or AT&T? My AT&T order still shows as processing.


I ordered from Apple.

Sorry Victoria, I hope you are in perfect health on Thursday and get your phone.

off to check if I have an actual shipment notice yet


----------



## Sendie

I decided to wait until the white one is available.  I still have the original iphone, so I've been patient this long for a new phone I figure I can wait a little longer.  I just hope its not TOO long a wait!


----------



## Rasputina

ooo I got a shipment notification email with tracking number and it says delivers by June 23rd.


----------



## MrTsMom

I finally have a tracking number! I can't wait for Thursday.


----------



## VictoriaP

Got a reminder email from Apple, telling me that my phone will be waiting at my local store on Thursday.  

They say they'll have separate lines for reserved and non reservation customers....wonder what the best time of day to go will be?


----------



## geko29

There is no such thing as an iPhone 4g....there's only one 4g handset, and it's made by HTC for Sprint service.  We're at least 2 years away from a 4g iPhone, as AT&T isn't even going to begin their LTE rollout till next year.  (sorry, one of my pet peeves going way back to early speculation)

That said, I am also quite anxious, though unfortunately AT&T isn't as forthcoming with the info as Apple is.  The two I ordered are still listed as "In Process", which is probably what they'll be up until about 2 hours after the box shows up.   I haven't even gotten an order confirmation email yet, so I certainly don't expect to get a shipping notification.


----------



## Rasputina

Yes, I know only sprint has 4g service. The g in this thread stands for generation. IE 4th generation.


----------



## hsuthard

Just curious, what would be the other definition of 4G, for instance with the sprint phone?


----------



## hsuthard

Victoria, my store is opening at 7am, I'm thinking of heading down around 9am, before the mall is opening but after the initial rush. It is summer, after all, and I need my beauty sleep


----------



## VictoriaP

hsuthard said:


> Victoria, my store is opening at 7am, I'm thinking of heading down around 9am, before the mall is opening but after the initial rush. It is summer, after all, and I need my beauty sleep


I was thinking around 10, so sounds like we're on the same page. I am so not a morning person. LOL


----------



## pidgeon92

I don't like to get up before double-digits, myself.... However, I will try to get to the store about 9am or so...... If I have to spend a few hours waiting, at least I can still head home before rush hour.


----------



## corkyb

Are the apple stores going to have unreserved phones for sale, does anyone know?
Paula


----------



## pidgeon92

corkyb said:


> Are the apple stores going to have unreserved phones for sale, does anyone know?


I would think they would put those into the hands of people who are next on the pre-order list (7/2 then 7/14?).

Either way, I doubt anyone will be able to say for sure before Thursday morning.


----------



## VictoriaP

corkyb said:


> Are the apple stores going to have unreserved phones for sale, does anyone know?
> Paula


Agreed, no one really knows--but those who've posted over on the MacRumors site seem to indicate that yes, most Apple stores will have at least some unreserved phones for sale.


----------



## hsuthard

First thing Friday morning might be a better bet, all reserved phones will be held through the end of the day Thursday before being released for sale as far as I can tell.


----------



## corkyb

Oh I am off on Friday too.  I was wondering if Walmart might be easier to buy one at.  That's where I got my 3G the first morning they were selling them and the place was dead.  Got a good deal too.  Got the 16G for the price of 8G.


----------



## geko29

hsuthard said:


> Just curious, what would be the other definition of 4G, for instance with the sprint phone?


4G refers to the 4th generation of cellular signaling, which is based on either WiMax in the case of Sprint, or LTE (Long-Term Evolution) in the case of everyone else. Range and wall penetration is somewhat limited, so a large number of transmitters are required, but the speeds are ridiculous. It's not unusual at all to get over 10Mbps. Think of it as wireless broadband. The HTC Evo 4g is the first phone available that supports this network, and the Samsung Galaxy Pro S will be the second in about 6 weeks.

This contrasts with 3G service, which is based on the HSPDA, UTMS, or EVDO Rev A standards, depending on the carrier. the iPhone 3G got its official name not because it was the 3rd generation of the iPhone (it wasn't), but because it supported 3G networks. Most people then started referring to the first-generation iPhone as "iPhone 2G", because it only ran on the older EDGE network, which was considered either 2G or 2.5G, depending on the specifics of the deployment. iPhone 4 is also a 3g phone (hence the reason Apple didn't name it iPhone 4g), and I suspect we won't see one that supports LTE until at least iPhone 6.


----------



## geko29

corkyb said:


> Oh I am off on Friday too. I was wondering if Walmart might be easier to buy one at. That's where I got my 3G the first morning they were selling them and the place was dead. Got a good deal too. Got the 16G for the price of 8G.


You're planning to buy on a second line, right? Because if you're intending to replace the one you bought recently, you're looking at $699.

I suspect Wal-mart is going to be a black friday-like trample-people-to-death environment in the electronics department on Thursday, because it's been so widely publicized that they'd have iPhone 4s and did NOT take pre-orders. But I could be wrong.


----------



## luvmy4brats

geko29 said:


> You're planning to buy on a second line, right? Because if you're intending to replace the one you bought recently, you're looking at $699.


Actually, no that's not necessarily true. Anybody with an iPhone that is eligible for an upgrade any time this year can upgrade at the lowest price

From AT&T's website:



> Great news for existing iPhone customers. Any iPhone customer eligible for an upgrade in 2010 qualifies for our best iPhone 4 pricing!


----------



## geko29

luvmy4brats said:


> Actually, no that's not necessarily true. Anybody with an iPhone that is eligible for an upgrade any time this year can upgrade at the lowest price


Yes, it's completely true. She bought a subsidized iPhone LAST MONTH, therefore she's not eligible for an upgrade until 2012.


----------



## luvmy4brats

geko29 said:


> Yes, it's completely true. She bought a subsidized iPhone LAST MONTH, therefore she's not eligible for an upgrade until 2012.


Um, No. I believe Paula has had an iPhone for quite some time now. (She did buy an IPad last month though) She says she bought a 3G the first day Wal-Mart started selling them (and unless I'm mistaken, they've been selling them at Wal-Mart for a whole lot longer than a month.)

ETA: Yep, She's had one for a LONG time:



corkyb said:


> I'm wondering how many people have both an iphone and an ipod touch? I have a 16G iphone 3G (not the newest one) and have had it for about eleven months so not eligible for much of an upgrade. I notice that I could get $100 off any of the newest ipod touch's if I join audible for a year at $14.95 per month. It's very tempting to me but then I just love a good bargain and wonder if I would use the touch seeing as I have the phone. I don't have all my music cd's on an ipod at this point in time; I've been too lazy to do so. But my cd player just konked out on me and I don't see myself buying another one. But then again, if it's just for music, maybe I should buy one of the large classic models. I have two of the older classic models; one I bought on her chock full of audio books. Would love to figure a way to get those into my itunes library and onto a touch but not sure that is doable without lots of geeko techko knowledge and I'm not even that great with Itunes. I lost the whole library once and that scared the crap out of me. Had to have apple get it back and I never did get the exact playlists back.
> 
> anyway, thoughts?
> Paula ny


----------



## geko29

Sorry about that, I remember someone on here going to get one when Wal-Mart was selling the 16GB for $97 starting May 25, and I thought it was her, especially given the "16GB for the price of the 8GB" comment, since when they started carrying them in December 2008, they only discounted by a whopping $2 off the price everyone else was selling them for.

My bad, ignore my previous comments.


----------



## luvmy4brats

geko29 said:


> Sorry about that, I remember someone on here going to get one when Wal-Mart was selling the 16GB for $97 starting May 25, and I thought it was her, especially given the "16GB for the price of the 8GB" comment, since when they started carrying them in December 2008, they only discounted by a whopping $2 off the price everyone else was selling them for.
> 
> My bad, ignore my previous comments.


Yes, but she did get it at the 8GB price because of a store error.... It's a long story....


----------



## Rasputina

Nice, Apple emailed me this morning confirming my iphone is delivering tomorrow.


----------



## corkyb

What makes you think I bought last month?  I bought. At walmart when they first started selling iPhones on 12/28/08. I am eligible for the discount and will take advantage at some point. I just have no patience for lines. I did stand on one for the iPad 3G though

Paula


----------



## meglet

Rasputina said:


> Nice, Apple emailed me this morning confirming my iphone is delivering tomorrow.


Me too! Then my new phone SAT in Customs in Alaska all freaking day today, I drove myself crazy hitting that refresh button.

Of course, since they're delivering a day early, I won't be home to sign for it, but my awesome apartment manager has agreed to put it in my apartment after it's delivered, since I don't normally get home until after the office closes.

And now, back to doing a clean restore on my poor 3G, since it's REALLY unhappy after upgrading to iOS 4 last night.


----------



## JimJ

I've had a tracking number from ATT for a few days now but it's still not showing up on FedEx.  I'm crossing my fingers that I get my phone tomorrow but I'm not going to hold my breath.  Getting it tomorrow would be awesome but I'll be happy as long as I get it by Thursday.

ETA: My tracking number finally worked.  I was a little bummed to find out I wasn't among the lucky ones getting phones today but I'm glad to be getting one at all.  It's supposed to be here tomorrow by 3 PM.


----------



## MrTsMom

Yay! Mine's on the truck, out for delivery! It's gonna be a good day.  

I just decided I'm getting my husband a 3GS for our anniversary next month. He's been using my 1g Touch and is quite addicted to a number of games, etc. Last week, the unthinkable happened. Words With Friends stopped supporting the 1g. Horrors! He had games in progress! I think he'll love his iphone once he gets over the shock.


----------



## Rasputina

MrTsMom said:


> Yay! Mine's on the truck, out for delivery! It's gonna be a good day.
> 
> I just decided I'm getting my husband a 3GS for our anniversary next month. He's been using my 1g Touch and is quite addicted to a number of games, etc. Last week, the unthinkable happened. Words With Friends stopped supporting the 1g. Horrors! He had games in progress! I think he'll love his iphone once he gets over the shock.


Exciting! Let us know when you get it.

My tracking hasn't been updated since 4 am this morning, where it was at the local sort facility.


----------



## Cindy416

I'm really disappointed, as I pre-ordered an iPhone 4, 32 GB, black, on the 15th at the nearest Best Buy store. Of course, I had to give them $50 (which I got back in a BB gift card) to hold my place in the order queue. As I was the 11th person to pre-order, I was pretty sure I'd get a phone tomorrow. The store called and said that they won't be getting my phone on Thursday, but they'll call when they find out when they'll have it. It could be as long as a month before they have it! You'd think Best Buys would get at least 11 iPhones, with enough 32 GB ones to fulfill my order. Drat the luck!


----------



## Rasputina

My phone is here! 

Good thing the kid was here to sign for it, as I ran out to the market. It's syncing now.


----------



## pidgeon92

Yay for you! If I'd known that they were going to deliver a day early, I would have ordered mine vs. reserving it at the store. Hopefully the ones that arrive today will register promptly and thus reduce the strain on AT&T's underpowered servers tomorrow.


----------



## Rasputina

Ok I got an activation error message saying my activation has expired and please disconnect and reconnect your iphone. I talked to AT&T and they referred me to Apple, who said that the servers are not set up to activate the new phones until midnight tonight. I asked what time zone LOL but he said he wasn't sure HAHA. 

It's really nice. It will let me make an emergency call but I won't be trying that. 

Off to read the manual, since I can't use it yet.


----------



## Rasputina

What I've noticed so far. It's a tiny bit longer and narrower and it's lighter weight. I really love the glass on the back, no skin will be used here.  Also the button to turn on vibrate doesn't stick out as far and takes more pressure to move which is nice. I was accidentally turning it on pretty often on my previous iphone.


----------



## pidgeon92

It figures that you can't activate it. I anticipate spending a lonnnnnggggg time at the Apple store tomorrow, trying to get the stupid thing to work. I hope they just let me take it and I can fiddle with it later.

I am constantly hitting that vibrate only button too. Then I look at the phone two hours later and wonder why I never heard it ring.


----------



## MrTsMom

Well, mine came (almost got hijacked by my 22 year old!), is charged, synched, activated, and WOW! I love this thing! The thing that is really amazing to me is the camera. I took some pics of my Golden Retriever out in the sun, and it's like you see every individual hair glimmering. Unbelievable.

It's thinner than my 3G, and ever so slightly narrower. The non-rounded back is going to take some getting used to. Overall, I'm very, very impressed. 

Now to go put new fonts on the Kindles and I'll be 7th heaven. Yes, the gadget queen is on her throne!


----------



## Rasputina

Did you activate in itunes? Because Apple told me activation was not set to work until midnight. Mine won't activate.


----------



## Rasputina

I rebooted my mac, opened itunes and it allowed me to activate. 

Wow 29 gigs available on the 32 gig model.


----------



## Rasputina

well, even though it restored from my previous iphones backup it didn't restore the folders or the order my apps were in, so this is going to take awhile.


----------



## MrTsMom

Rasputina said:


> Did you activate in itunes? Because Apple told me activation was not set to work until midnight. Mine won't activate.


The email I got from ATT said to call 1-866-895-1099 to activate. Call on a different phone than the one your are activating, have the number you are activating, the shipping zip code, and the account holder's SSN. It really only took me a few minutes to get it all done.


----------



## Rasputina

Holy crap, organizing this thing is utterly maddening. It wants to make folders out of everything. It wasn't that bad on my old phone since all the apps I wanted to put in folders were next to each other, but trying to get my apps where I want them and not in a folder is an utter PITA.

ok they need a way to turn folder creation capability off and on so that it's easier to move individual apps without them trying to create folders. It wasn't bad once I got my home screen in order, but they loaded all my apps alphabetically, sigh.


----------



## Rasputina

wow, the screen resolution is absolutely amazing. 

I took a video in my yard and then sync'd it to my mac, it looks awesome and the sound quality is good too. I was surprised I could really hear the tree frogs croaking.


Love the flash, the focus square and the zoom bar on the camera!


----------



## amyrebecca

Mine arrived this morning. Activated it over lunch and am typing this post on it! Think I'm going to love it. Seems so much faster and the display is awesome!!!


----------



## Rasputina

I love it, the screen resolution is so crisp I can read kindle books with the smallest font size on my phone. incredible.


----------



## akpak

Mine has left Ft. Worth, Texas as of this morning. On track for tomorrow delivery! Woo!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Arghhh! I'm dying of jealousy! We pre-ordered ours through ATT around noon EST on the 15th, so we're hoping they ship soon, but the status on the ATT site still says "processing." <sigh>


----------



## ayuryogini

I'm so excited for y'all; it's great reading about them finally arriving; I just could not make up my mind and until today have just been happy with a flip phone, iPod Touch and iPad, but today I finally made the decision.
Just now ordered my iPhone through Apple, so it won't be arriving till after July 14th; good thing I enjoy the anticipation of looking forward to things.
For now, I'll just enjoy the iPhone vicariously as yours arrive.


----------



## Cardinal

Best Buy left a message that my pre-ordered iPhone wouldn't be in for a week or two.


----------



## meglet

The FedEx driver didn't buzz the apartment manager today  so I went down to the FedEx station tonight and picked up my iPhone. Wow. It is FAST, especially compared to my 3G, and the display is amazing.

Oddly, though, my "white" text in the Amazon Kindle app is now a pale blue color.


----------



## akpak

Michael R. Hicks said:


> status on the ATT site still says "processing." <sigh>


Log in to your wireless account and check the order status there... The original page I was sent to wasn't updated, but mine has shipped.


----------



## LauraB

I ordered mine from the apple store. I didn't even think about ordering from AT&T online. I don't know why that didn't occur to me. I ordered yesterday and have a ship date of the 14th. I'm excited. I have a 3G now. So I'm looking forward to some quicker response in the phone.


----------



## akpak

On truck for delivery!


----------



## VictoriaP

Well, so much for that!

SIX HOUR WAIT FOR RESERVED PHONES.  SIX.  The reserved line is half again as long as the non reserved.

All because Apple and AT&T couldn't get their servers working on the day of release.  No thanks.  The project manager in me doesn't cope well with mass chaos, and that's all there was as far as the eye could see.  

I'll order online and wait for delivery at this point, maybe wait for the white.  Or wait for fall to see if Verizon gets it, with a better tethering setup...


----------



## hsuthard

VictoriaP said:


> Well, so much for that!
> 
> SIX HOUR WAIT FOR RESERVED PHONES. SIX. The reserved line is half again as long as the non reserved.
> 
> All because Apple and AT&T couldn't get their servers working on the day of release. No thanks. The project manager in me doesn't cope well with mass chaos, and that's all there was as far as the eye could see.
> 
> I'll order online and wait for delivery at this point, maybe wait for the white. Or wait for fall to see if Verizon gets it, with a better tethering setup...


That's about what it is here. I went by the store this morning and was appalled to see the line. AND, it went outside, which is just insane here with 95 degrees and full sun. So, I left. I did talk to an employee, he said if you're in line before 9pm you will get your reserved phone. I'm planning to stop back by there around 8:45 to see what happens. The line couldn't possibly be any longer, could it?

What date did you get for home delivery if you ordered today?


----------



## LauraB

hsuthard said:


> What date did you get for home delivery if you ordered today?


I ordered online for home delivery from Apple yesterday and home delivery is July 15-19. Which I'm ok with because I didn't think I was even able to get an upgrade until August. So I'm telling myself it is still early.


----------



## VictoriaP

LauraB said:


> I ordered online for home delivery from Apple yesterday and home delivery is July 15-19. Which I'm ok with because I didn't think I was even able to get an upgrade until August. So I'm telling myself it is still early.


It was still showing that timeframe as of a little bit ago. I'm still struggling with this one a bit--I feel profoundly lousy today, so going back isn't really an option unless I drastically feel better tonight, and hubby won't be home until after they close. So ordering makes sense...but if I'm going to wait another three weeks, then why not wait a couple more for the white? But do I really want the white? I'm almost certainly going to end up skinning it anyway! Decal Girl is saying they'll have skins ready within the week.

Sigh.

I suppose I should just place my order now and get it over with. I looked at Verizon's rate plans, and they're also charging extra for tethering, so for me, it's not worth waiting to see if the exclusive agreement with AT&T is at an end.


----------



## LauraB

Victoria, I figured I was just going to skin it as well, so I decided not to wait for white.  So many decisions!


----------



## hsuthard

I'll post from the line tonight if that helps you make up your mind. I'm on the east coast, so that's a few hours ahead of you at least. 

I'm kind of stuck, too. I'm going out of the country on the 21st  and don't want to cut it so close on delivery. I'd like to sell my iPhone 3g after I get the new phone, and I don't know that I'd have time to do that if I don't get it until the 19th.


----------



## Rasputina

The glass is beautiful I can't imagine skinning it now that I've held it


----------



## VictoriaP

Rasputina said:


> The glass is beautiful I can't imagine skinning it now that I've held it


I have problems with my hands when the fatigue sets in...grabbing the bare iPad was a problem. Skinned with a matte finish skin, I've had no issues. So the phone will probably be the same, even with a bumper. And I loathe fingerprints, so a black phone I'd definitely have to skin.



hsuthard said:


> I'll post from the line tonight if that helps you make up your mind. I'm on the east coast, so that's a few hours ahead of you at least.
> 
> I'm kind of stuck, too. I'm going out of the country on the 21st and don't want to cut it so close on delivery. I'd like to sell my iPhone 3g after I get the new phone, and I don't know that I'd have time to do that if I don't get it until the 19th.


They're shipping by the 14th, so if you went with express shipping, you could have it on the 15th. That's still cutting it a bit close though. (Edit--nope, they're not offering express. Dates are the same as standard shipping. How dumb.)

I think I'll go ahead and order the black. I can always cancel, up until they actually ship it.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

On hold with ATT. After closer inspection of the status of our iPhone order, which we put in on the 15th before the servers crashed, they have the date the order was placed as the *18th*. And, of course, they're still listed as "in processing." Hmmm...


----------



## Guest

finally got the tracking num


----------



## JimJ

Got it today and loving it. I love the new display, it's amazing.


----------



## pidgeon92

I spent five hours in line today.... Fortunately it was a beautiful day, and I took my Sony ereader with me, so I wasn't bored.


----------



## corkyb

Anybody know if the Apple stores are sold out?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

News reports are all saying that the various retail outlets (not just Apple stores) will not have any 4Gs for walk-in customers.  I certainly wouldn't count on any being available there for awhile.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I called my local AT&T store last night and they are supposed to have them for walk-ins Tuesday morning. They'll be opening at 7 am. Last year when I got my 3GS, I got there about an hour early and was the first person in line. It just happened when I called last night, the salesperson that answered was the same salesperson that sold me my phone. I recognized his name and voice since he's helped me out a couple of times since then.

I DO want the white one, but I'm just leaving my options open. I'll probably decide at 5 AM Tuesday morning


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I'm enjoying watching this from the sidelines.  And glad I got my new (non-fruity) phone two weeks ago with a minimum of drama, just a couple of days later than I wanted to get it!


----------



## Leslie

My husband reserved a phone online (whenever you could reserve a phone. Over the weekend?). He went to the Apple store at 7 am and there was a line halfway through the mall. He didn't want to leave the dog in the hot car so he left. He came back at 3 pm (without the dog) and waited an hour or so. The stupid part was...he started chatting with the guy behind him and somehow, in the course of chatting, the guy managed to get in front of my husband in line! And my husband didn't call him on it! My husband calls himself "nice" but sometimes I think he acts like a doormat.   Anyway, he had to wait 5 minutes longer (due to the guy cutting in on him) but my husband says his reward was to get a "black shirted genius" who could answer all his questions. Whatever...the iPhone 4 is here in our house tonight and hubby-bear is happy.

L


----------



## VictoriaP

There will be **some** phones there tomorrow from people like me, who went ahead and reserved when they couldn't get an order through the chaos on the 15th.  For some reason, I mistakenly thought the process today would be better managed than the online preorders were.    I went in thinking the wait would be an hour or two, and got there to find that "reserved" actually meant "stand all day in a longer line than the walk-ins".  My health isn't up for that kind of nonsense, and so my reservation will go to some lucky walk-in tomorrow instead.

There are quite a few similar stories on other forums, but I think they'll still be the minority, so a handful of phones per Apple store perhaps.  I gave up and ordered one to be shipped in mid July, no sense in repeateing today's mistake tomorrow AM.  I suspect that there will be far more people waiting than phones available in the morning.


----------



## Rasputina

akjak said:


> On truck for delivery!


I'm guessing you haven't been back because you are busy playing with it, enjoy!


----------



## meglet

For those not following on Facebook, DecalGirl has completed their iPhone 4 template. The official skin release will be tomorrow (Friday) but if you order iPhone 4 skins tonight through the Artwork browse/customize/cellphones/iPhone 4 method, they will waive the customization fee. 

I've decided that my past iPhone decor was far too boring, so I'm off to order a few skins and make the new iPhone as fun as my Kindle!


----------



## pidgeon92

I was at the Old Orchard store in Skokie, IL, and for every ten people with reservations that they let in the door, they let in one without a reservation. When I finally got in, I believe they were letting in a few who didn't have reservations that had been in line since 4am.

The people in line around me were quite miffed that they were letting in anyone that didn't have a reservation. I was just glad it wasn't raining like it has been for the last few days.


----------



## hsuthard

My store had a few that will be available tomorrow for walk-ins. I got into line tonight at 8:45, after a salesman had told me earlier in the day that as long as I was there before 9pm I'd get my reserved iPhone. It took me just over 2 hours, and I was back in my car by 11pm. It was a long time to wait, but not nearly as long as most waited. The line earlier in the day had taken up to 10 hours, and people were waiting outside in the sun and 95 degree heat. 

Anyway, I'm glad to have my new phone! The display is really beautiful. And I like how it feels in my hand, too. I'm thinking I'll get a decalgirl skin and a bumper case, and I'll be set! I was a bit shocked at how scratched my iPhone 3G had become when I dismantled it tonight. A skin would keep my new iPhone looking new.


----------



## VictoriaP

hsuthard said:


> My store had a few that will be available tomorrow for walk-ins. I got into line tonight at 8:45, after a salesman had told me earlier in the day that as long as I was there before 9pm I'd get my reserved iPhone. It took me just over 2 hours, and I was back in my car by 11pm. It was a long time to wait, but not nearly as long as most waited. The line earlier in the day had taken up to 10 hours, and people were waiting outside in the sun and 95 degree heat.
> 
> Anyway, I'm glad to have my new phone! The display is really beautiful. And I like how it feels in my hand, too. I'm thinking I'll get a decalgirl skin and a bumper case, and I'll be set! I was a bit shocked at how scratched my iPhone 3G had become when I dismantled it tonight. A skin would keep my new iPhone looking new.


Glad to hear you got yours!!!


----------



## geko29

pidgeon92 said:


> I was at the Old Orchard store in Skokie, IL


I stopped by at around 4:30pm to see if I could dash in for a bumper and universal dock adapters, but there were still at least 200 people in the reserved line (went all the way down to Macy's), and 100 in the non-reserved (to Victoria's Secret). I just turned around and left. Would have said hi if I knew a fellow KB'er was there.


----------



## Rasputina

Anyone else notice that the new phone doesn't get nearly the amount of finger prints as previous ones and the ipad?


----------



## akpak

I am totally loving the new camera. Although I highly recommend an app called Camera+. It's got some really nice processing filters and borders and such. It also has a "vibration" reducing shoot mode.

Compared to my 3G, everything is just so snappy and fast. This screen is not to be believed.. I'm definitely happy.


----------



## pidgeon92

geko29 said:


> I stopped by at around 4:30pm to see if I could dash in for a bumper and universal dock adapters, but there were still at least 200 people in the reserved line (went all the way down to Macy's), and 100 in the non-reserved (to Victoria's Secret). I just turned around and left. Would have said hi if I knew a fellow KB'er was there.


That would have been nice.... However, I had just gotten home about that time. I got there at 10:45a, and finally got into the store at 3:45p and was out by 4:00p. I'd have stopped at Potbelly's and gotten something to eat, but my poor dogs were waiting at home.


----------



## VictoriaP

Well, my pink bumper arrived, a week early, and my DecalGirl skin shipped.  Too bad there's still no phone to go with them!  

The bumper is interesting--two layers of lighter pink rubber, one on either side, sandwiching a darker pink hard plastic.  It looks well made, but I have to admit, my first thought is to wonder how long before the layers decide to separate?  It'll be interesting to see how well it holds up...if the phone ever ships!


----------



## Kathy

I walked into a AT&T store at lunch today and walked out with my new iPhone. Couldn't believe it. I was there about 30 minutes. I didn't qualify for an upgrade on my number yet because I had updated to the iPhone last October. My son-in-law wanted to get the iPhone and he qualified for the new phone. He didn't want to spend the money yet, so I told him I would give him mine and pay for the new one on his account if they would let us trade the phones on our accounts. They said no problem and set it all up for me. I'm mailing mine to him today and he just has to go into an AT&T store to take the sim card from the phone he is using now and put it in the iPhone.

Now I'm playing with my new phone and loving it so far. I need a case for it, but haven't decided which one I want. I'll start looking now.


----------



## LauraB

Kathy said:


> I walked into a AT&T store at lunch today and walked out with my new iPhone.


Thank you for posting this! I had ordered one via Apple web site but it wasn't going to ship until July 14th. After I read your post I decided to go to the ATT store in town and walked out with my new iphone. Then I just cancelled the one on Apple's site. I am really enjoying the new one, my old one was a 3g and really slow compared to this one!


----------



## Kathy

LauraB said:


> Thank you for posting this! I had ordered one via Apple web site but it wasn't going to ship until July 14th. After I read your post I decided to go to the ATT store in town and walked out with my new iphone. Then I just cancelled the one on Apple's site. I am really enjoying the new one, my old one was a 3g and really slow compared to this one!


I was pretty amazed at how easy it was at the ATT store. I'm really liking mine.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Kathy said:


> I was pretty amazed at how easy it was at the ATT store. I'm really liking mine.


17 day wait for preorders at our local store. Trying to get one for our 14 yr-old (buying it with his own money - w00t!), so he's gonna call around tomorrow to see if there are any locally before we preorder or order off the web.

But Jan and I have ours, and they are SWEET!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

I went into the AT&T store yesterday morning and was about 15th in line. They didn't have enough phones, but were expecting another shipment around lunchtime. They took my name and sure enough, they called just after one to let me know they were holding one for me. I waited in line all of 10 minutes to get my name on the list (they were nice enough not to make us wait around) and then was in and out when I went to pick it up.

I'm trying to get used to the squared off edges. It just doesn't fit in my hand the way I'm used to. The screen is oh so amazing crystal clear and the pictures I've been taking are turning out fantastic!

My DecalGirl showed up today but I haven't put it on yet. I picked up an iFrogz case yesterday while I'm waiting for the bumper to show up. The iFrogz is pink AND purple, very cool, but rather thick and clunky, so I probably won't keep it.

I'm also trying to see if the 16GB is going to work for me. My previous one was 32GB. If I REALLY need more, then I'll give this one to hubs when the white ones come out.


----------



## VictoriaP

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm also trying to see if the 16GB is going to work for me. My previous one was 32GB. If I REALLY need more, then I'll give this one to hubs when the white ones come out.


I tend to want ALL my music on my phone, unlike the iPad, where I haven't loaded anything at all. The phone fits in my speaker docks, and therefore that's how my music is played, 99% of the time. So I decided quickly that unlike the iPad, I needed to max out the capacity on the iPhone this time around. Like everything else, it's all in what you plan to do with it.

Apple has apparently started shipping phones slated for delivery around mid month. Given that the July 14th ship date was in place on the second day of ordering, mine's probably still going to be a while, but fingers crossed....maybe I'll get lucky and have it in hand by the end of next week. This "practicing patience" thing pretty well sucks! LOL


----------



## Kathy

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm trying to get used to the squared off edges. It just doesn't fit in my hand the way I'm used to. The screen is oh so amazing crystal clear and the pictures I've been taking are turning out fantastic!


Same here. It just doesn't feel the same. I'm geting use to it. I think it will be better when I get the case I ordered. I ordered the Case-Mate Barely There Cases in black. I had one for my iPhone 3g and loved it.


----------



## dexterlab

Thanks Kathy


----------



## Kathy

dexterlab said:


> Thanks Kathy


You are welcome and welcome to KindleBoards. I see this is your first post and hope you enjoy your time spent here.


----------



## lovesangelrn

You all are giving me hope!!!!!  I can't upgrade my phone until July 14, and was sad to see that pre-orders place now weren't shipping till then, but seeing people are able to get them as a walk-in to the store now.....ohhh.....patience....patience......can't hardly wait......


----------



## VictoriaP

lovesangelrn said:


> You all are giving me hope!!!!! I can't upgrade my phone until July 14, and was sad to see that pre-orders place now weren't shipping till then, but seeing people are able to get them as a walk-in to the store now.....ohhh.....patience....patience......can't hardly wait......


I think I might try going to AT&T tomorrow; there's one about 5 minutes from home. I need to work with them on some account changes anyway (merging two lines into a family account, getting rid of the corporate setup on one of those--it's no longer valid and doesn't work with Apple products anyway, plus it screws up online stuff sometimes). Maybe if I'm lucky, I can at least get waitlisted for a probable delivery date that's sooner than "ships on the 14th".

My bumper arrived earlier this week, and the skin from Decal Girl arrived today. Come on already, Apple! I'm ready!


----------



## JimJ

Kathy said:


> Same here. It just doesn't feel the same. I'm geting use to it. I think it will be better when I get the case I ordered. I ordered the Case-Mate Barely There Cases in black. I had one for my iPhone 3g and loved it.


I love the new design, feels great in my hand. Much better looking and feeling than the 3GS IMO.


----------



## Kathy

JimJ said:


> I love the new design, feels great in my hand. Much better looking and feeling than the 3GS IMO.


I agree. It did take getting used to though. I love the look of it and the speed is much better.


----------



## hsuthard

Take a look at this short video showing how much fast the iPhone 4 is than the 3GS or 3G:

http://youtu.be/PGu4h1vP3qM

Amazing improvement!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

hsuthard said:


> Take a look at this short video showing how much fast the iPhone 4 is than the 3GS or 3G:


Yes, no question about that: the i4 is MUCH faster in running apps than the 3G was!!


----------



## ayuryogini

ok, I'm pretty late to the iPhone4 watch, and wouldn't you know, my phone is on its way AND I just got notified that I could pick up a phone at my nearest Apple store. Obviously, I'll wait till my phone arrives since it's already paid for.  My question, how long does it take once it's arrived in Alaska? I can't wait!!


----------



## VictoriaP

ayuryogini said:


> ok, I'm pretty late to the iPhone4 watch, and wouldn't you know, my phone is on its way AND I just got notified that I could pick up a phone at my nearest Apple store. Obviously, I'll wait till my phone arrives since it's already paid for. My question, how long does it take once it's arrived in Alaska? I can't wait!!


Typically, one to two business days after the shipment has cleared customs. It goes to the FedEx hub in Memphis first, then to the hub closest to your home.

Having said that, mine cleared customs today in AK, but shows a delivery date of next Tuesday. So I have no idea when it will really arrive...Friday, Monday, or Tuesday as they say it will.


----------



## ayuryogini

VictoriaP said:


> Typically, one to two business days after the shipment has cleared customs. It goes to the FedEx hub in Memphis first, then to the hub closest to your home.
> 
> Having said that, mine cleared customs today in AK, but shows a delivery date of next Tuesday. So I have no idea when it will really arrive...Friday, Monday, or Tuesday as they say it will.


Goodness, so it sounds as if could be a while. And if I had just waited I could have gotten it from the Apple store today... Oh well, I usually like the sure thing and always said that I like the anticipation of waiting, so this is just my opportunity for the sweet anticipation...Thanks for the info.


----------



## VictoriaP

ayuryogini said:


> Goodness, so it sounds as if could be a while. And if I had just waited I could have gotten it from the Apple store today... Oh well, I usually like the sure thing and always said that I like the anticipation of waiting, so this is just my opportunity for the sweet anticipation...Thanks for the info.


You should have an estimated delivery date on your FedEx tracking page. What does it say?


----------



## ayuryogini

VictoriaP said:


> You should have an estimated delivery date on your FedEx tracking page. What does it say?


Thanks, I hadn't thought of looking; but, yikes, it says not til July 13th, I guess I just assumed that if it could get from China to Alaska in a day and a half, I would have it by tomorrow or Friday. I guess not! It looks like we'll be getting them around the same time.


----------



## VictoriaP

ayuryogini said:


> Thanks, I hadn't thought of looking; but, yikes, it says not til July 13th, I guess I just assumed that if it could get from China to Alaska in a day and a half, I would have it by tomorrow or Friday. I guess not! It looks like we'll be getting them around the same time.


Well, we're already a day ahead of where I expected us to be...I passed customs in Alaska at noon, and figured from looking at other people's tracking over on MacRumors that it could take two days just for that! I think Friday is still **possible** if it ships out to Memphis tonight--my bumper went from AK to TN to Seattle in just about 24 hours. But I made a deal with myself that I will not look at the tracking site again until morning...a watched iPhone never seems to move. LOL


----------



## Neo

Well I guess I'm on iPhone watch too, but trying not to be TOO impatient (yeah right!). I reserved one at the Apple Store last Saturday (3 July), and have no clue as to how long it will/can take for me to be notified of it waiting to be picked up by me - but I sure hope it's going to be soon  

I've also already ordered a case-mate barely there case (for protection and while waiting for more cases to be available - just went with the simple black one) and a Ghost Armor screen protector. those 2 have already been shipped to me but haven't received them yet. Any of you using a screen protector? Which one did you go with and how difficult was it to install?

I keep on checking my e-mail, it's pathetic!!!!


----------



## ayuryogini

My tracking says it arrived today in Sacramento; I live really close by, but it doesn't say it's out for delivery, so it will be either today or tomorrow. Yaayy! 
I'm not going to be around later today though, and tempted to pre-sign for it, but a couple weeks ago, FedEx delivered a camera that I had ordered to my next door neighbor, and luckily, I live in the type of neighborhood where people will bring your packages to you; 
however, I'm a little reluctant to pre-sign for fear they'll deliver elsewhere. What to do, what to do. I'm so excited, though.

Neo, I think I put my name on the list at my Apple store about 2 wks ago, but not sure, and it just came up yesterday.
I purchased the iFrogz Luxe Lean case, but it hasn't arrived yet. I, too, would love to hear what others decided about a screen protector.

VictoriaP, good luck on not checking that tracking info   but isn't now the time to do it, so you know when it's out for delivery?
Just sayin'.....


----------



## Neo

ayuryogini said:


> My tracking says it arrived today in Sacramento; I live really close by, but it doesn't say it's out for delivery, so it will be either today or tomorrow. Yaayy!
> I'm not going to be around later today though, and tempted to pre-sign for it, but a couple weeks ago, FedEx delivered a camera that I had ordered to my next door neighbor, and luckily, I live in the type of neighborhood where people will bring your packages to you;
> however, I'm a little reluctant to pre-sign for fear they'll deliver elsewhere. What to do, what to do. I'm so excited, though.
> 
> Neo, I think I put my name on the list at my Apple store about 2 wks ago, but not sure, and it just came up yesterday.
> I purchased the iFrogz Luxe Lean case, but it hasn't arrived yet. I, too, would love to hear what others decided about a screen protector.
> 
> VictoriaP, good luck on not checking that tracking info  but isn't now the time to do it, so you know when it's out for delivery?
> Just sayin'.....


Yickes, 2 weeks seems like an awfully long time , and patience is not one of my strength ... Oh well, nothing I can do about it I guess...

I so totally understand your dilemma!!!! Any chance you can change your plans for today and make sure you are home for the next 48hours I'm so excited for you!!!!!!!!! Let us know when you get it, what you think, etc. I never had an iPhone and am very curious, excited and impatient about mine, so would love to live vicariously through yours while waiting


----------



## VictoriaP

Well, you're far luckier than I am.  Mine's exactly where it's been since noon yesterday.  Guess they're seriously planning on taking 8 days total to make the 2-3 day shipping they stated on their website.  Sigh.  Their excuse is probably, "well, we shipped it early..."  From the day of the preorders, this has been the worst Apple-obtaining experience I've had...it doesn't bode well for when the phone actually shows up.

On the plus side, my iPad seems to have fixed it's own wireless issue finally!  Oddly, it's been behaving since right around the time the iPhone ship notice came in.  LOLOL

No plans for a screen protector here, I hate the damn things.  They never go on without bubbles or trapping dust, and even the best distort the clarity of the screen.  I did the Apple bumper (here for over a week already) and a DecalGirl skin (also already here).


----------



## Neo

VictoriaP said:


> No plans for a screen protector here, I hate the d*mn things. They never go on without bubbles or trapping dust, and even the best distort the clarity of the screen. I did the Apple bumper (here for over a week already) and a DecalGirl skin (also already here).


Im with you on the screen protectors, but on the other hand I've seen some of my friends' iPhone after a few weeks of use and their screens (without screen protector) were so badly scrached that any screen protector induced distortion would have been better - ok, I'm a bit OCD and do like to keep my stuff in pristine condition, can you tell ?

Do you plan on having it in a small pouch or something for when you will throw it in your purse? Also, will you have the Decal under the bumper case? Sorry about all the questions, just trying to figure all options out, as this is my first iPhone


----------



## VictoriaP

Yes, decal under the bumper.  Probably no to the pouch.  I have an original iPhone that doesn't have a scratch on it.  The first two years, I babied it with leather flip cases.  The last year, it's had no case, and I just toss it into a pocket of my purse, generally (but not always) with the glass facing the purse liner.  Usually it has the pocket to itself, but again, not always.  The only thing I consistently do is keep it away from my keys and sunglasses.

My husband has ALWAYS used a holster for his, and it looks much much worse than mine.  Any grit that reaches the lining of the holster when it's opened is held against the phone, scratching it over and over as the phone is taken out or put back.  Any pouch may do the same.  Either use a fitted case that you leave in place, or don't bother.


----------



## Neo

Thanks Victoria ! I guess I'll try the screen protector (as I've already ordered it), but to be honest don't expect to have it on for too long - I really do hate those things.

I find that you are totally right with it having it's own pocket in a purse, and think I should be able to do that too.

Also with you on the fitted case point, and that's actually what I had planned. My only question mark was with regards to the screen I guess.

Again, thank you


----------



## VictoriaP

You're welcome!

Many fitted cases use a leather frame around the bezel of the phone.  If you go that route, you need to be VERY certain the leather doesn't cover the proximity sensor, or your phone won't work correctly.  I had that problem with mine.  Plus with the front and rear facing cameras, it's going to be a challenge finding cases that don't interfere with either the lenses or the rear flash.

Part of the thing for me lately is that I've stopped using cases with my Kindle, and use my MacAlly (which weighs next to nothing) with the iPad about 1/2 the time--right now, I'm typing this with no case or stand at all.  I love the much lighter weight and smaller, simpler form factor of the devices this way.  I went with the bumper really just to improve grip on the iPhone--they're slippery little buggers!


----------



## ayuryogini

Guess what I just got....!!! 
It's also my first iPhone, I've had an iPod Touch before, but had always just used a flip phone before; this past year, I've switched to all Apple devices, after my Dell died last November (right before my South Africa trip, so inconvenient).
The only reason I bring up having all Apple stuff is that I'm now surprised that I feel a little bit afraid of the iPhone, but I've plugged it into my Mac and it seems to be walking me through the steps ok.

Neo, On second thought, it really might only have been a little over a week after I put my name on the waiting list at the Apple store that they contacted me; I'm thinking now that it wasn't a full two weeks.

Off topic: VictoriaP, you still really like your McAlly iPad cover? I love my purple Oberon ROH, but it really is heavy, and I carry my iPad with me a lot; maybe that will change now that I have my iPhone? I'm really looking for something lighter; I really like Vaja's new Agenda: it seems just like the Apple cover, but in leather, but after my experience with their (lack of) Customer Service a couple months ago, I'm reluctant.


----------



## corkyb

Well, I did it. I called the local apple store and put my name on a waiting list for the 32 Gb black phone.  I couldn't wait any longer for the white. Plus if I knew earlier that i could do it with a phone call, I would probably have the phone in my hot little hands already.  Anyone know how to get Apple to waive the $18 re-up AT&T fee or do I have to go through AT&T to do that?  They said the phone would probably be in within one to two weeks but that lately they have been getting them more quickly.
Paula


----------



## Kathy

corkyb said:


> Well, I did it. I called the local apple store and put my name on a waiting list for the 32 Gb black phone. I couldn't wait any longer for the white. Plus if I knew earlier that i could do it with a phone call, I would probably have the phone in my hot little hands already. Anyone know how to get Apple to waive the $18 re-up AT&T fee or do I have to go through AT&T to do that? They said the phone would probably be in within one to two weeks but that lately they have been getting them more quickly.
> Paula


Have you checked with the AT&T store? I walked into an AT&T store and had mine in hand 30 minutes later. As far as the fee, that is an AT&T fee and you would need to talk to them for that. The folks at the AT&T store were really helpful and easy to work with.


----------



## VictoriaP

ayuryogini said:


> Off topic: VictoriaP, you still really like your McAlly iPad cover? I love my purple Oberon ROH, but it really is heavy, and I carry my iPad with me a lot; maybe that will change now that I have my iPhone? I'm really looking for something lighter; I really like Vaja's new Agenda: it seems just like the Apple cover, but in leather, but after my experience with their (lack of) Customer Service a couple months ago, I'm reluctant.


Lucky you! Mine's exactly where it was this time yesterday. 

Yes, I still like the MacAlly, but I can't actually recommend it. It's virtually no protection against drops, and it's pretty poorly made. While mine is OK for the most part, the front cover microfiber is definitely detaching from the cardboard interior (coming unglued would be my guess). Love the way it stands though, both in viewing and typing positions, and the weight can't be beat. If I'm taking it out of the house, which isn't often, I typically drop the whole thing into a lightly padded sleeve and then into my Borsa Bella Let's Do Lunch purse, but I've got the purple leather MEdge sleeve coming from Octochick's giveaway. I think that's going to become my primary travel "case".

Oberon's are beautiful, no doubt, but even my K2 cover from them was too heavy. No way I'd carry the iPad one even just around the house. And I really am not impressed with their string arrangement for positioning the device. For stuff like this, I'll take function over form any day.

I'll be interested to see if you carry it less with the iPhone though. The iPhone is my go-everywhere device, and it's why I didn't bother with the 3G iPad.


----------



## Acecare

I am also very excited for my iPhone 4g by the end of this month. Actually, I am currently surfing on the net for it's interesting features. I hope you will share your experience in using this phone.


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> Well, I did it. I called the local apple store and put my name on a waiting list for the 32 Gb black phone. I couldn't wait any longer for the white. Plus if I knew earlier that i could do it with a phone call, I would probably have the phone in my hot little hands already. Anyone know how to get Apple to waive the $18 re-up AT&T fee or do I have to go through AT&T to do that? They said the phone would probably be in within one to two weeks but that lately they have been getting them more quickly.
> Paula


Wow, lucky you !!!! In NYC you have to actually physically go to the store to reserve your phone, they won't take your reservation over the phone.

Yesterday I got an e-mail from Apple and got all excited (title read: A note about your iPhone 4), but it was just a tease , saying that I was moving up the priority list and that they were hopping to get my phone to me asap. ok.

I went for the black (what I wanted anyway) 16GB one. I only use less than 2 GB on my 8 GB iPod and so think it should be way enough - I don't plan on using my phone as a storing device, except for contact numbers and the same music I have on my iPod. I hope I'll be fine with that 

On a more positive note, I got my case-mate "barely there" case yesterday (super fast, considering this was the free shipping option and I ordered it over the 4th of July week-end!), and I think I'm really going to like it - as soon as it's around an actual iPhone ! It's very light, simple, and soft to the touch (if that makes sense for plastic - it has a matte finish too).

Now, the wait continues for the iPhone - and I'm not good at waiting


----------



## VictoriaP

Woke up at 2 AM....checked, no movement.  phone still shows Alaska.  Woke up just now and it's on a truck for delivery TODAY!

**happy dance**

And yes, reservations by phone are at store manager discretion, same as it was for the iPad.  Our closest store would allow you to do them for that device during the worst of the waiting early on, but they're not doing them yet on the iPhone.


----------



## luvmy4brats

VictoriaP said:


> Woke up at 2 AM....checked, no movement. phone still shows Alaska. Woke up just now and it's on a truck for delivery TODAY!
> 
> **happy dance**


YAY!!!


----------



## VictoriaP

It's here! Pink bumper fits perfectly, activation was FAST--under 5 minutes. Now to get through the rest of the setup....

Probably a bit different reaction from those of you that had the 3G or 3GS models--pulled it out of the box and went, man, this thing is HUGE! LOL It's actually a little bit bigger than the original iPhones, not by much, but enough to be noticeable.

Bwahahahaha! Love being able to change the wallpaper!


----------



## ayuryogini

VictoriaP said:


> It's here! Pink bumper fits perfectly, activation was FAST--under 5 minutes. Now to get through the rest of the setup....


Yay!!! That's great. I've really been enjoying mine, still a little intimidated by the phone part. The screen is so amazing, things look so much better than on my iPod touch.
I love the pink iFrogz Lean Luxe case I got, too.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ok, the Pac-Man wallpaper is cute!

I got notice today that my pink bumper shipped.


----------



## VictoriaP

Found the PacMan wallpaper buried among a bunch of sports, girlie mag, and cars images on MacRumors. Here's the original, if anyone wants it (resolution should be correct):

PacMan iPhone 4 wallpaper

It's not sized for the iPad--wouldn't work in landscape position anyway, more's the pity! But it works really well for the iPhone.

Figures, I've got a billion "pretty" pics to use, and instead I fell for the goofy one! LOL

All is well so far--no yellow spot screen issues, no green spot with flash so far, no proximity issues pre DecalGirl application, can replicate the antenna issue without the bumper (only one bar drops) but no problem so far with it in place. And the camera is ASTOUNDING.


----------



## Cardinal

I've been off the net for a bit.  The day before the iPhone was coming out, I had gotten a call that my phone was delayed a week or two, but then two days later I had a message that my phone was in and if I didn't pick up before closing it would be made available to the public to buy.  I raced down and picked it up.  

I haven't had an iPhone or iPod before, I am really liking it.  I love the screen, it is really nice.  I think the previous versions were nicer to hold but because of the screen and the speed of opening apps I am not going track down a 3GS.  

I had thought about buying an iPod Touch earlier this year, but discovered there is not a lot of wifi around me.  Everywhere I have gone since getting the phone, I have been checking to see if there is free wifi, and outside of the coffee shops there hasn't been.  I am glad I didn't buy the iPod, it wouldn't have been fun having a portable internet device with me and not having the internet at most places.

I bought a Griffin cover that protects the screen but it is very difficult to type or hit anything near the edge of the screen.  I was thinking about getting an iFrogz case and a pouch for it.  I need a purse that has compartments (and can hold my Kindle) but I haven't found one I like and right now everything including my keys is jumbled together.

I have only bought a few apps and so far my favorites are Doodle Jump and Angry Birds.


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> I just saw that you were back...bad move on my part. Here I've been sooo good while you were away...well, not counting the 4-for-3 skins I added to my collection, totaling 6 in-waiting...but that's beside the point. When I saw that you had ordered a case-mate I said to myself, "Self, I might need one of those." Forget that I _love_ my Speck case, forget that I was perfectly _happy_ with my Speck case, forget that I didn't _need_ a new case <we are very familiar with the need vs. want thing> but nooo I had to go and get a new one. I'm trying out the custom one and I will avoid your posts at all costs. (Pardon the pun.)
> 
> Welcome back!


OMG!!!! Thank you for the heartfelt first laugh of the day and the week, you just cracked me up (my coworkers just came by to ask what was so funny, hem) !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

And thank you for the warm welcome back 

I am soooo sorry (not !), but really hope you like your new case, hem... Please let us know how you like it when you get it and post pics, as you are going for a custom one


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> So glad to oblige. It's a good thing you added "not" after saying you were sorry because I know you're not.
> 
> Here's the photo I posted in the Flower a Day thread that I chose. Now we have to see how it translates to my case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on my iPhone now so just think when you get yours you can be on the boards 24/7.


Nice!!! Love that pic! can't wait to see the end result!

Not to rub it in or anything ( ), but have you seen those: http://www.ultra-case.com/product.php?pID=67 ? Can't wait for them to become available for the iPhone 4 - and by the way, this is all the fault of KB: I found all those cases because of those new add banners at the bottom of the screen 

And yes, I've already been thinking that with an iPhone I can be on KB even more often, sigh  (is there a KB app by any chance)


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> Thanks. Now about the ultra-case...come onnnn. Not to rub it in, my foot! Why would do such a thing? I don't notice ads so I would never have picked up on that case. Really, really nice. Might have to try that one out.


It's nice though, right? You do know I only share the best with you though, right? <ducks and runs> 



Cobbie said:


> I don't know of a KB app but if others do they might pop in here and tell us about it. I followed Harvey's advice and on my iPhone pulled up the KB Home page, clicked + at the bottom of the phone screen then chose "Add to Home Screen" option. An icon appears on your home page which is a link to here. So easy to access KB.


Thank you for that: I'll just do that when I get my iPhone - whenever that is. No news yet, and I'm getting a bit impatient, I have to admit. I tried calling the Apple Store where I reserved my iPhone today, just to inquire on a possible update and to ask when those who are getting their iPhones now had reserved them, but the girl I talked to wouldn't say a think and was actually almost rude. I understand that she must get a gazillion phone calls like that every day, but still...

On the other hand, I keep on reading about the antenna problem, and it now seems that it is a hardware issue, according to the Consumer report (which by the way advises AGAINST buying the iPhone 4). So I wanted to ask all of you got your new iPhone, how is it going?? Are you happy with your new phones? any issues with calls dropping?


----------



## VictoriaP

The antenna issue isn't a problem for most people who are using cases.  Putting something non conductive between your skin and the antenna reduces or eliminates the problem in most cases.  But if you're in an area with poor signal, you're going to see more issues than if you're in an area of strong signal strength.

From a personal perspective, the signal on mine occasionally drops (visually, no dropped calls yet) even in the bumper.  But then again, so did my original iPhone.  And so did my Motorola v60i three years ago on analog cell service.  I haven't ... yet ... seen any problems that are worse than my previous phones.  It's not to say at all that the issue doesn't exist, I just haven't experienced it.


----------



## Neo

Thank you Victoria, really appreciate your perspective on this! I guess I'll cross my fingers and give it a try (whenever I finally get my phone, that is <sigh>, I'm just not that patient I'm afraid!). I don't envisage using it without a protective case (the hugging kind, just for the back), even if as minimalistic as the "Barely there", so hopefully that will work out


----------



## corkyb

Neo, I am just as impatient as you.  I think it's been a week.
And speaking of impatient, where are those free blingy iphone cases we all ordered?
Paula


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> Neo, I am just as impatient as you. I think it's been a week.
> And speaking of impatient, where are those free blingy iphone cases we all ordered?
> Paula


I reserved on 3 July, so it's been 10 days now, sigh 

ok, what free blingy iphone cases? Did I miss something essential here? Please do tell


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Cobbie said:


> LOL...Don't I know it.
> 
> As for the iPhone dropping calls, my experience has been that it was so bad that I called AT&T who advised me to disable 3G.  I was recently in the Apple store and the sales associate told me the same thing. Said to enable 3G when wanting to surf the web then turn it off for calls. I usually keep it off now and rely on 3G and wifi. A couple of FBN guys were talking about that the other day and laughing about how it does everything _except_ make and receive calls.
> 
> I promise you won't be disappointed. It's a fantastic toy...calls or no calls.


That's very strange. I don't think I've ever had a dropped call, on 3G or otherwise!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

Cobbie said:


> I'm in Texas. Think that has something to do with it? (Don't answer that. )


The cattle must be knocking over the cell towers!


----------



## Neo

Cobbie, this is gorgeous!!!!!!!! I am SO glad I enabled you to that, it was definitely worth it  !!!!!!!!!!!!!

And I'm impressed: that was fast! Good to know for when they make this custom option available for the iPhone 4 (if I ever get the phone that is, getting a bit depressed here as I've been on priority list for exactly 2 weeks now, and still nothing   - and I'm traveling overseas in one week, with my luck, I'll get the "pick me up" e-mail the minute I get on the plane...).


----------



## lovesangelrn

I'm officially on iPhone 4 watch!!!!!!! ordered it today from the AT&T store, I can't wait!!!!!!!


----------



## Neo

lovesangelrn said:


> I'm officially on iPhone 4 watch!!!!!!! ordered it today from the AT&T store, I can't wait!!!!!!!


Yaaayyyyyyyy! Welcome to the club


----------



## VictoriaP

Cobbie, that case is beautiful!  Wish it wasn't so slippery though.  The matte finish DecalGirl skins give me just enough grip that I'm less likely to drop the darn thing.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks

WOW! Now that's pretty darn neat!! 



Cobbie said:


> Here's my custom case from Case-Mate. I ordered it 4 days ago and it arrived today. The picture is exactly as I sent it to them and I am very pleased. The finish is smoother than my Speck so I'll have to see if I can get used to not having a good grip. Every time I've tried to do the layer thing for a custom skin I just get a headache...  so it's nice to finally have a custom something...other than Borsa Bella.


----------



## lovesangelrn

OHHHHH....my iphone is on a fedex truck somewhere in Tenn.  It feels like waiting for Christmas morning to come!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neo

Yaaayyyy  ! Lucky you!!!! i think I'm not going to see my iphone anytime soon  ... I've been on the Apple priority list for 3 weeks now, but traveling abroad for a couple of weeks and leaving on Friday. So unless it gets there tomorrow, I will miss it and will have to start the whole process (and wait!) again when I come back...

Oh well, guess anticipation is a good thing


----------



## lovesangelrn

Neo said:


> Yaaayyyy ! Lucky you!!!! i think I'm not going to see my iphone anytime soon ... I've been on the Apple priority list for 3 weeks now, but traveling abroad for a couple of weeks and leaving on Friday. So unless it gets there tomorrow, I will miss it and will have to start the whole process (and wait!) again when I come back...
> 
> Oh well, guess anticipation is a good thing


I didn't get put on the priorty list, because I was afraid that what has happened to you would happen to me. I just went into a ATT store, ordered and paid for it. I already had an ATT wireless plan, don't know if that makes a difference. I ordered it on 7/16, and it's supposedly gonna be here today. (keeping figures crossed that the tracking info is right)


----------



## Neo

Just wanted to report back that I got my iPhone!!!!!!!!! Just in time too: I'm traveling tomorrow! Of course, now I need to stop playing with it and start packing, hem...


----------



## corkyb

What great news Neo.  I hope it works out for you.  It's breaking my heart to have to return mine, but I do.
Have a good trip wherever you are going.
Paula


----------



## lovesangelrn

Neo said:


> Just wanted to report back that I got my iPhone!!!!!!!!! Just in time too: I'm traveling tomorrow! Of course, now I need to stop playing with it and start packing, hem...


So glad you got yours!!!!! Mine came today too, as did the boxwave case that I ordered when they did their free case promo (it had been backordered). New phone...new case....it's like Christmas in July!!!!!!!


----------



## Neo

Aaaaargh!!!!!!! Shoot me! here I am, all excited to have my shiny new phone, and I decide to instal the screen protector I've ordered, but... it doesn't fit!!!! It's cut all wrong  

Fine.

So I think: let me at least download my itunes so I have my music with me on my trip and don't need to take my ipod too...

I have a 2006 Mac. It works perfectly for everything I need. I have the latest version of itunes on it. But I don't have the right version of MacOSX, and so it won't recognize my iphone (it does enough to tell me that I need the version I don't know how much for my iphone - so it definitely recognizes it) and I can't download my music  . I am NOT a happy camper at this point      

Paula, why don't you just exchange your phone and give it another try before totally giving up on it?


----------



## geko29

No white iPhone anytime soon....I've given up and ordered a black 32GB.  Shame they have to blatantly lie about availability.


----------



## Crystalmes

I thought I read the end of July.. like the 31st? No? Did they change that again?  I was hoping for white.


----------



## VictoriaP

Crystalmes said:


> I thought I read the end of July.. like the 31st? No? Did they change that again? I was hoping for white.


As of this morning, Apple has a press release on their site. White is delayed indefinitely due to manufacturing issues.

Glad I decided not to wait. I like mine too well, and I'm happy with the white-based DecalGirl skin I added to it.


----------



## Neo

Cobbie said:


> Neo, isn't technology wonderful?
> 
> So sorry to hear about your iPhone problems.


No kidding!!!! But it's ok, I shall overcome 

Just backed up all my itunes library to an external disk and taking it with me: just remembered that my parents (whom I go to visit) have a shiny new computer that I can use for now (later I'll just install itunes on my work laptop too)


----------



## corkyb

Neo said:


> Aaaaargh!!!!!!! Shoot me! here I am, all excited to have my shiny new phone, and I decide to instal the screen protector I've ordered, but... it doesn't fit!!!! It's cut all wrong
> 
> Fine.
> 
> So I think: let me at least download my itunes so I have my music with me on my trip and don't need to take my ipod too...
> 
> I have a 2006 Mac. It works perfectly for everything I need. I have the latest version of itunes on it. But I don't have the right version of MacOSX, and so it won't recognize my iphone (it does enough to tell me that I need the version I don't know how much for my iphone - so it definitely recognizes it) and I can't download my music . I am NOT a happy camper at this point
> 
> Paula, why don't you just exchange your phone and give it another try before totally giving up on it?


I will if they let me. what version of OX do you have? It worked fine on my 2007 mac. I had Leopard on it though. Are you saying it won't work with Tiger? Cuz if you have Leopard, it should work. I just upgraded to snow leopard when I had the new hard drive put in. Can't tell the difference anywhere so far. Except my Office 2004 is screwy on there and I need it for work. I'm wondering if Ilife or iwork or whatever you call the Mac word processing system will convert easily to MS Word? 
My files are screwy and thats a problem. I now have a new tech company though and i liked them a lot so I just may call them.
I doubt my work will install an upgraded version.
Paula


----------



## Neo

corkyb said:


> I will if they let me. what version of OX do you have? It worked fine on my 2007 mac. I had Leopard on it though. Are you saying it won't work with Tiger? Cuz if you have Leopard, it should work. I just upgraded to snow leopard when I had the new hard drive put in. Can't tell the difference anywhere so far. Except my Office 2004 is screwy on there and I need it for work. I'm wondering if Ilife or iwork or whatever you call the Mac word processing system will convert easily to MS Word?
> My files are screwy and thats a problem. I now have a new tech company though and i liked them a lot so I just may call them.
> I doubt my work will install an upgraded version.
> Paula


Unfortunately I have Tiger, and it seems that's too old to support my new iPhone . Oh well.

I'm sure they will exchange your phone for you: I saw it happening while I was there, and I also asked. They said I had a couple of weeks to exchange it if I found I had any problem with mine, and even that I could have more tme if I was traveling out of the country during those 2 weeks . I think you should definitely give it a try!


----------



## pidgeon92

Sadly, Tiger is too old.... You computer may not have a USB 2.0 port, either.

Here are the system requirements on the iPhone 4 Tech Specs page:



> Mac system requirements
> Mac computer with USB 2.0 port
> Mac OS X v10.5.8 or later
> iTunes 9.2 or later (free download from www.itunes.com/download)
> iTunes Store account
> Internet access


----------



## Kathy

I got an email yesterday to order a bumper free. I already have one, but like the ones they are offering. I ordered a clear case and they said it would be 3 to 5 weeks before shipping.


----------



## LauraB

Kathy said:


> I got an email yesterday to order a bumper free. I already have one, but like the ones they are offering. I ordered a clear case and they said it would be 3 to 5 weeks before shipping.


I got that too. I also got an email that they had processed my refund on the one I purchased. So I assumed this email was a mistake and didn't order another one.


----------



## Sendie

I just ordered mine today, so now my wait begins    How are you getting the free bumpers?


----------



## Kathy

Sendie said:


> I just ordered mine today, so now my wait begins  How are you getting the free bumpers?


Apple is giving free bumpers to all iPhone 4 customers. It is connected to your iTunes account. When you get the email there is a link to download a free app that has the choices of bumpers. Once you log into iTunes you can choose from about 6 or 7 bumpers. They look nice, so I went ahead and ordered one even though I have one already. It is always nice to have a spare.


----------



## VictoriaP

From the wording in all their statements, I doubt they intended us to double dip on the freebies and since I already received my refund on the bumper I purchased earlier, I'm passing up the free case.  I sure hope they've got something in place on the backend that will cancel orders for those who've already been refunded once, because it seems from watching the activity on the MacRumors site that most people are in fact ordering a free case even after having one, two, or even five bumpers refunded.  There's nothing in the app you use to order that prevents this from happening.  

Given how thoroughly Apple's messed this up so far, I kinda doubt they have any protocol set up to protect themselves from spending more than they expected to fix the problem, but as a shareholder I can hope!

I am glad they set up the automatic refund process for bumpers purchased online though.  Nice to have a painless process for that, one that didn't require any action on our part.


----------



## LauraB

VictoriaP said:


> I am glad they set up the automatic refund process for bumpers purchased online though. Nice to have a painless process for that, one that didn't require any action on our part.


I purchased my bumper from the Apple store when I got the phone. I got an email Friday saying they had processed the refund on the bumper, with no action on my part. I also received an email on getting the free bumper, but I didn't do anything with it, because I got the refund email first. I guess I could have gotten confused, if I'd gotten the free bumper one 1st and ordered one instead of a refund. But, luckily, I got the refund one 1st. So I ignored the email about the app for the free bumper as I felt, like you did, it was (probably) a mistake.


----------



## Kathy

I would be surprised if anyone can double-dip on the cases. I had to log into my iTunes account and once I ordered I was unable to even open the app. I wanted to look at the cases again and got a message that a case had already been ordered. I didn't ask for a refund for the one I have that I bought when I got my iPhone. I figure having a backup would be nice. I have a black one now and I ordered a clear one. If I decide to put a skin on mine, the clear one would be great.


----------



## LauraB

Kathy, I didn't ask for a refund either. I just got an email that said it had been processed and my credit card credited. I had initiated no contact on the subject at all. I got the refund email and I got the email for the free bumper. I ignored the free bumper offer because they had processed the other. So I meant that if the emails came in the other order I probably would have ordered a bumper. Only to get an email later saying the refund.


----------



## Kathy

LauraB said:


> Kathy, I didn't ask for a refund either. I just got an email that said it had been processed and my credit card credited. I had initiated no contact on the subject at all. I got the refund email and I got the email for the free bumper. I ignored the free bumper offer because they had processed the other. So I meant that if the emails came in the other order I probably would have ordered a bumper. Only to get an email later saying the refund.


I didn't buy mine from Apple, so they didn't have a record of the one I bought. I didn't want to go through the hassle of sending them receipts are anything, so I just opted for the free one.


----------



## LauraB

I was going to get the free one, and have a backup. But they had other ideas


----------

